# I miss you



## jelia

hi..does anyone know how to say "i miss you" (to a guy) in catalan? thanxs


----------



## belén

Et trobo a faltar
T'anyoro


----------



## Mei

Ep jove,

I agree with Belen but I guess that is "*e*nyorar"... hope it helps!

Mei


----------



## belén

Thanks for correcting me, Mei  



			
				Mei said:
			
		

> Ep jove,
> 
> I agree with Belen but I guess that is "*e*nyorar"... hope it helps!
> 
> Mei


----------



## jelia

thanks..so i miss u is t'enyoro yeah?..and what does et trobo a faltar mean? is it the same as i miss you...


----------



## Mei

jelia said:
			
		

> thanks..so i miss u is t'enyoro yeah?..and what does et trobo a faltar mean? is it the same as i miss you...



Yes, "t'enyoro" and "et trobo a faltar" means "I miss you". 

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

jelia said:
			
		

> thanks..so i miss u is t'enyoro yeah?..and what does et trobo a faltar mean? is it the same as i miss you...


hi jelia!
"t'enyoro" comes from the verb "enyorar" which is "to miss" (a beloved person / land and so on...) 
"Enyoro Barcelona" I miss Barcelona. 
"Enyoro els teus petons" I miss your kisses.
In Castilian is: "añorar", in Portuguese some may use: "ter saudade"

"et trobo a faltar" is a phrase we usually say instead of "t'enyoro" because the latter is...how can I say...romantic but a little oldy, from a poem book or something, you know?. I actually don't reckon to have ever used the verb "enyorar". 
The translation for "et trobo a faltar" is difficult to say. It does contain the verbs: "trobar" to find and "faltar"(in infinitive) to miss, to lack. 
So it would be something like: "I (regret) find that you are missing / you lack in me" NOT LITERAL, but I hope you got the idea. It's just an expression. 
Well, anyway...good luck with the person you miss!
best wishes
Roi


----------



## gremlin

Roi Marphille said:


> "et trobo a faltar" is a phrase we usually say...


 
how would you say this to a girl? any difference?


----------



## HyphenSpider

> how would you say this to a girl? any difference?


 
No. És el mateix per a una noia. 

Ah! Personalment, m'agrada més "et trobo a faltar" que "t'enyoro" (tot i que és qüestió de gustos).


----------

